# Visual wrap



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Are any of you guys on here using Visual wrap?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Great software. I can sit down for hours playing with it developing different wraps. It is a way to use your imagination to see "what if" without having to spend the time and materials sitting at the lathe. You can see instantly what different color combinations will look like. Then you can print instructions out on how to do the wrap you created, if you need it. Really a strong tool to have. When I first got it, I didn't understand how to properly use it and was using it JUST to find offset taper spacings for different closed wraps. Once I learned how the software worked, it was pretty easy to come up with wraps that no one else has done. 

I am NOT affiliated with VW what-so-ever. I just enjoy using the software and honestly believe it is a tool that anyone who enjoys decorative wraps should familiarize themselves with.

Some examples of wraps I have made with VW.






























If you get a chance to use/buy the software, read the help files and enjoy. It really is a useful tool.

Robert


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I bought it about 7 years ago but never did a lot with it. It is very cool. I will have to start playing around with it again if I can find the time. I really like the pattern you have 2nd from the top. It looks like a simple pattern to wrap and gives a nice 3D effect.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It really is. Spacing is the key. First time I wrapped it, I made the fish pattern too large for the blank, ruined the effect. Nothing my trusty razor couldn't fix.

If I can find the pattern, 3 pc crashes ago, I will send it on to ya if you would like.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Robert I will PM you my email. If you can find it I would really like to try it.

Thanks,
John


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have played around with it. I only wrapped one of my designed and the spacing was way off. It looked nothing like the design in visual wrap but I liked it so it was spared the blade.


















I have to install it on my new pc and tinker around with it some more. Its good stuff if you can get the spacing down right.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice


----------

